# Nismo plenum vs Oem



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Despite the sales blurb from Nismo which I understand has anyone actually done back to back testing? I know the Nismo has longer runners than the Oem which is shorter and that affects torque and power curve. Thoughts from those who has a Nismo plenum.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

I know the user "Scott" is a guru on all things "windy" lol and did some testing with plenums IIRC back in the day.


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Yeah he did tests on air filters and flow vs filtration too. For me it's all about optimisation and refinement. Not interested in throwing a big greddy plenum or a rips plenum with single throttle.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

its a very good plenum

no direct data, butil be sending a 32 to omori for an engine so i trust them.


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

I thought it was more about equal cylinder filling due to redesign around cylinder 6?


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

Info is here


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

you can get the info from Nismo but depends on your specification


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Nismo has longer runners vs Oem being shorter but yes Mark also addresses the issue with the lean and rich running of 1/6 cylinders.


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

SPECIFICATIONS:
Collector volume: 4.1 liter (genuine = 3.4 liter)
Intake pipe length: 73.8mm (genuine = 48.5mm)
Intake pipe diameter: tapered from 43 to 45 (genuine = 45)
Material: cast aluminum


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

Is it wrong just to want one because it would look cleaner in my engine bay than my grease stained cast one?

And that's it


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

GTRSTILL said:


> Is it wrong just to want one because it would look cleaner in my engine bay than my grease stained cast one?
> 
> And that's it


They're all cast inlets (apart from one I found in the US!), even the Nismo..!!!


TT


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

Tell me more. Mind you... I have asked bobby to make a titanium plate cover.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

all i can tell you is, i run the nismo and works totally fine.

its pretty cheap item so why not add it on to the spec.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

I thought you couldn't run it on a standard ecu?


----------



## f5twister (Feb 5, 2013)

i wouldnt say cheap


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

tonigmr2 said:


> I thought you couldn't run it on a standard ecu?


You can but you need a spacer


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

matty32 said:


> all i can tell you is, i run the nismo and works totally fine.
> 
> its pretty cheap item so why not add it on to the spec.


How much are they?


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

GTRNICK said:


> How much are they?


My guess is around £1100.00 not including shipping or taxes costs.


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

NISMO RB26DETT Engine Parts - Intake Collector - RHDJapan

About £800 before shipping, duty and VAT


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

last time i checked we do them for around 850


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

matty32 said:


> last time i checked we do them for around 850



Is that to your door?


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

I'll be placing an order for one soon get trade price so will be a little less so will see how much difference it makes. I'd rather it be on the car before any mapping takes place.


----------



## northstar34 (Jul 24, 2009)

Could have bought one on here at a good used price but had to ask myself, do l really need it and can the money be used better elsewhere, finally the following pics made my mind up.


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

Wowzers.....that HKS engine bay is an assault to the eyes! Cluttered much?

I have seen pics of the prototype dual V-Cam before.....but wth is the stuff on top of the plenum that leads to all the AN fittings and its own mini HKS fuel rail?


----------



## endo (Jul 11, 2007)

Jags said:


> NISMO RB26DETT Engine Parts - Intake Collector - RHDJapan
> 
> About £800 before shipping, duty and VAT


show's the affect of the exchange rate, paid 910 last february.





as for performance gain.....
it added 100000 penis waggling bonus points everytime I open the bonnet.


----------

